# *[RESOLVED]* apache won't start (Cannot create SSLMutex)

## @alexander

When trying to start apache, I get this error in the error_log. any ideas?

```
[Thu Apr 21 19:28:16 2005] [error] (2)No such file or directory: Cannot create SSLMutex with file `/var/cache/apache2/ssl_mutex.1078'Configuration Failed
```

----------

## hds

yes, i had this once. /var/cache/apache2 directory doesnt exist, create it  :Razz: 

if that helped, put a [SOLVED] to your original post.

//edit: if the directory does exist, check permissions.

----------

## pht3k

one more problem resolved.... thx  :Smile: 

----------

